# Experience with Viagra



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I have done some reading on the subject but want to hear from some real people who have used it.

I have never been impotent. But I feel like I am not as 'hard' as I used to be. I am 47 years old. Also, I am sometimes quicker than I would like. Up until I was 30, I could just keep going and get hard again. Now that doesn't happen, and I need a 30 minute break or so. I have heard that Viagra can help you recover quicker.

My wife and I are off to Mexico next week for a week alone. I am thinking of going to the doctor for a prescription for Viagra. Embarrassed to ask, but wondering if the embarrassment would be worth it.

Anyone want to share their experience?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I've used cialis. Works like advertised. Yeah, it was a little embarrassing to talk about it, but I'm pretty sure your doctor has heard much worse. 

I don't think it helps me last longer, but it does perk things up nicely. And getting an erection after orgasm much quicker. Doesn't seem to help me much with the second orgasm, though... That's still a rarity. Maybe it's because I take pity on my GF before I have that second one, or we'd be there for hours.

I got a prescription to get me over a little mental hump, and it worked great for that. Restored confidence and all that. Now, I use them for "special occasions". You know, when you really want to make your point. Over and over again.... . The good thing about cialis is that the effects last for 36 hours, instead of 4 for Viagra. 

If you have any questions, fire away. I'm not shy. . One thing I'll point out is that they don't affect your desire (that I noticed). They just affect the ability. But it doesn't sound like you have issues with that anyway. My side effects were primarily a headache, a few hours after taking one. So I use to pop a couple of advil at the same time. Now, that's not a regular occurrence so I don't bother. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks PBear .... not sure I want to walk around the resort with the 'effects' showing for 36 hours. Sounds like it might be worth getting ... for 'special occasions'.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Well, it's not like you're walking around with a towel rack for 36 hours, although that might come in handy.  For me at least, it comes and goes at mostly appropriate times. I can take one, and the same day I can go out with my kids, go running, etc without drawing attention to myself. It's like it took about 10 years off my response, that's all.

If I was you, I'd get the prescription, and try it before you go. You can even start with half a pill. I've done that, and it seems just as effective to me.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Count me in as a Cialis proponent. Myself, I tried the daily dose option, and it worked well. Down side was that, being daily dose, that's 30 per month...but my insurance would only cover 3 per month. That first fill of the prescription was taken care of by a free trial coupon from the manufacturer, but beyond that, it's kinda pricey. Even mail order, they'll only provide somewhere from 9-15 of the daily dose as a three month supply. While contesting their decision (unsuccessfully), my doc gave me a sample of the "as needed" dosage, and it worked, too. Going to see him for a regular checkup in the next few weeks. Going to have him check my T levels, and also write me a three month Rx for the "as needed" dosage, because insurance will approve something like 24 of those for a three month period...and with it's effective period, coupled with our normal "frequency" minus the week my wife is "out of commission"...that may as well be a three month supply of the daily dose. Go figure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I`m 44 and experience the same hardness problem you describe.

25 mil of Viagra on our "date night" and my penis is 18 again.

Rock hard, larger, and can go multiple times (4-5).

I still feel the remnants of the drug the following morning with a serious morning erection and unwanted erections at work throughout the morning.


----------



## DennisNLA (Jan 26, 2010)

Search the internet, there are usually free samples you can get coupons for from Cialis or Levitra from their official website. I've not tried it with a partner yet, kinda of why I hang out on this forum, but by myself they seem to work well.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Just tried a full dose of Viagra, for the first time. Won't do that again! All of a sudden, everything went blue/purple. Some weird sh1t.  Just glad it was a cloudy day!

Even now, 3 hours later, everything has a blueish tint, like wearing light blue sunglasses.

C


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

PBear said:


> Just tried a full dose of Viagra, for the first time. Won't do that again! All of a sudden, everything went blue/purple. Some weird sh1t.  Just glad it was a cloudy day!
> 
> Even now, 3 hours later, everything has a blueish tint, like wearing light blue sunglasses.
> 
> C


I've heard that's one of the possible side effects. There was even an episode of Mad About You over 10 years ago in which Paul took a Viagra out of curiosity, and had that very side effect. As I recall, there was a quick throw-away gag with Paul passing a sailor in dress whites on the street and commenting on what he perceived as new mail carrier uniforms.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Grayson said:


> I've heard that's one of the possible side effects. There was even an episode of Mad About You over 10 years ago in which Paul took a Viagra out of curiosity, and had that very side effect. As I recall, there was a quick throw-away gag with Paul passing a sailor in dress whites on the street and commenting on what he perceived as new mail carrier uniforms.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It really was that bad. Very weird. Glad I had read my pamphlet. . Otherwise I might have panicked. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

SadSamIAm said:


> But I feel like I am not as 'hard' as I used to be. I am 47 years old. Also, I am sometimes quicker than I would like. Up until I was 30, I could just keep going and get hard again. Now that doesn't happen, and I need a 30 minute break or so. I have heard that Viagra can help you recover quicker.


 You are able to get hard again after 30 minutes .. At your age, that is impressive! My husband is your age, he can not do this at all. He either needs a good 6 hours of sleep or another 12 hours , to do another round. IN the last 3 years, I think we have only done it twice in one day 3 times total (without erection help that is ). I consider his Reractory period a full day at this point. I won't push his limits, but boy I have wanted too. 

What's Average Latency Refractory Waiting Time Between Ejaculations, Cumming, Orgasms, Or Climax?

Viagra can help you last longer and get it up quicker, on occassion my husband will pop one (though a split one, 50mg is too much, too strong, he starts sniffling & sometimes get a headache with that dosage).

Docs are used to men in thier 40's asking for this, nothing to be embarrassed about at all -he will at least give you a sample pack. You can cut those 50mg in half (at least) -you hardly sound like you need it though!! I cut my husbands 50mg into 4's, and it still gives a little boost on some of those nights where he is a little more tired. Last night he took one after working late outside, and told me to wake him up in the middle of the night. It does help with the ROCK hardness. 

Many times it does seem to allow him to last longer, but then other times, it seems to make no difference. So not so sure about that, depends on your excitemenet level I would think . Seems that way for my husband. 

I am thrilled I live in the age of Viagra. As my husband has lower -but normal Test levels, and as I have gotten older, I have surpassed his NEED for gettin' some. So I salute that little blue pill ! Saved us a # of nights, especially when he went through a "performace pressure" issue -cause of my high drive. But he still wanted me to pester him... with a little vitamin V down the hatch , an hour later, some touch, he was good to go!


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

Never used any of the ED medications...but, I only need about 15-20 minutes before the old boy is ready for another 'round!

Turned 50 this year, myself...but I've always tried to stay in fit, athletic condition and maintained my weight at 170 for about 20 years now. Hope that's paying off for me!


----------



## Mike188 (Dec 29, 2009)

A couple people above have commented that it is a little larger. Really? How much larger?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Mike188 said:


> A couple people above have commented that it is a little larger. Really? How much larger?


Enough that my GF, who doesn't know I've used them, has commented on the difference. It might just be the "rock hardness", so there's not as much give to it, though.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

roymcavoy said:


> Never used any of the ED medications...but, I only need about 15-20 minutes before the old boy is ready for another 'round!
> 
> Turned 50 this year, myself...but I've always tried to stay in fit, athletic condition and maintained my weight at 170 for about 20 years now. Hope that's paying off for me!




You should be good -well into your 70's- definitely 


My husband will have some struggles. I just want to say here , some men are blessed with more TEST than others--like Roymcavoy .... it is just LIFE, what God gave us -my husband has never been a very aggressive man to begin with (High test = aggressive many times), he has never been a pound over 160, always thin/fit (one reason I find him so attractive) , he works a blue collar job with lots of exercise.

He was even doing the weight lifting for a time, I can't say it made any overt changes in his sexual fitness. Noone can't say this wife didn't try, or him - even got this book about it , we copied some of those pages, he did those curls, etc faithfully for a time >> Amazon.com: Built for Sex: The Complete Fitness and Nutrition Program for Maximum Performance (9781579549787): Scott Hays: Books

I also had him taking Tongcat Ali for a spell -caused his skin to react-where he couldn't stand my touch, that was the end of that !! Horny Goat weed -didn't notice a difference. 

I try to watch his diet, he claims I feed him cardboard sometimes , but he eats it anyway, cause he knows It is purely out of love - and his own well being. 

Bums me out he needs a little boost now & then, but it is what it is. I can live with this.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I'll just add to the list. Try one of the big three for sure. You have very little to lose and a lot more to gain.

get the free script on line as advised and start from there.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

Works wonders. A 25mg dose is all that's required for me. 

Have tried Viagra and cialis. Cialis works longer, but not as well for me (hardness wise). 

Too big a dose can give headaches, tinted vision, stuffiness, and facial flushing, not to mention loss of sensitivity for me. I finally settled on the 25mg dose, and it works fine. 

Try the sample from the doc. If you like it, I would suggest thinking about going generic. Much cheaper! I can get generic viagra at about $1.30 each 100mg pill, delivered to my door, compared to $25 a pill from the local CVS in my area. That equals out to roughly $100 a year vs. $2k a year....just to get a boner. 

I finally went generic a couple years ago after Viagra got their never ending patent extended, blocking generic Viagra in the US until at least 2017 as of now. I was patient long enough and decided to finally take the plunge to generics after Pfizer got their patent extended, and am so glad I did. 

There are manufacturers who make generic Viagra approved in Canada and the UK, and who also make other FDA approved generics for the US, that manufacture this generic Viagra. I've done my research, and have had no issues with it, quality has been consistent, and works exactly as the original. 

I've got about a 3 year supply stocked up for what a 6 week supply of Pfizer's Viagra would have cost me.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Cialis didn't give us the same ...ahem... "End result". Hehe. It is expensive...140/month. Most insurance will cover very little if anything.

Viagra much better after we got past the awkward stage. Expensive. Doc now gives him sildenafil, which is the active ingredient in Viagra. Usually prescribed for heart medication. Brand name Revatio. Without insurance, $1/pill. Can take 2-3 per day 

You're welcome :-D


----------

